
Stephen Elop Departs Australian Telco Telstra - adrian_mrd
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/telstras-head-of-technology-out-in-restructure-499249
======
rbanffy
Is it the first company that survives him?

~~~
adrian_mrd
It’s interesting that he kept a (very) low profile in his two years at the
firm.

Was he persona non-grata in ‘the Valley’ after his Microsoft exit?

~~~
rbanffy
After Belluzzo and Elop, I'd think twice before picking an ex-Microsoft exec
for a top job at a competitor. Some people may leave Microsoft, but it feels
like Microsoft never completely leaves them.

------
nailer
Oh my god. As someone who left Australia a decade ago for better opportunities
in tech, it doesn't surprise me that Telstra (the famously awful ex-government
monopoly Telco) is where Elop ended up.

Cool TPG (which used to be Total Peripherals, a white box computer company) is
now taking them on.

